# Did you 'introduce' yourself when you first joined PerC?



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Did you 'introduce' yourself to PerC when you made your account?


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope, I just joined right in and posted.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I did introduce myself but I wasn't used to the forum and I accidently posted my introduction in someone else's thread. Then I think I later created my own thread ... I can't really remember.


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope, I was looking at it and was  I'm not doing that. I just started posting. It's a bit late for an introduction now anyway.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Turns out I didn't. I don't think it would be very useful to do so now.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope. Never introduce myself to any forum. No interest but also not really good with introductions.


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

No, I didn't.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

however I'm getting a fame of being an idealistic duche bag, YAY


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup, I did. But just in the INTP forum, not in the PerC forums generally.

Here was my thread: roud:

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/33159-quoth-raven.html


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

I just lurked the threads for awhile, and finally I made an appearance on a few of them.


----------



## chii (Jun 28, 2011)

I have found intro forum lately and I decide to introduce myself because I sure that I'll settle in this forum.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

If you've ever had the misfortune of stumbling across one of my "type me" threads where I get frustrated at being so inconsistent and incapable of saying things in a way someone can interpret correctly you'd know why I saved myself and everyone else the hassle of an introduction thread...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol.

Found it: http://personalitycafe.com/intro/11685-i-realised-ive-not-introduced-myself-yet.html.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

Perhaps I did or perhaps I didn't. Whatever the answer I do not remember it.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Bit late to do it now so I "probably never will". I joined both PerC and INTJ Forum in September last year but only posted a couple of posts in them then. Returned to PerC in December and started posting but no introduction. My signature has the essentials and the rest that I'm willing to disclose is in "About me" though my "country of birth" is an uninhabited island. 
One of the nice things about being #50 to vote is that I get to look at some nice, whole percentages!


----------



## Woot44 (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't want to go against the grain! God forbid I should be the new guy and not follow protocol. I have since been to other threads and posted a comment or two, or three.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Sort of, but it was more or less 'Guess my type without me telling you so I don't get biased answers even though I did because of my avatar' sort of introduction.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

I didn't introduce myself, PerC introduced me.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Nope, I prefer to quietly work my way in.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Nope I just jumped right in, does anyone really read the introduction forum anyway?


----------

